# My jumping spider isn’t eating.



## Venomous Fang (Jun 1, 2019)

I got a regal jumping spider male like a week ago so I thought I tried to feed him some baby Dubia roaches but he didn’t take them. Is it the dubias that’s problem? Or is it something else? Could someone help me please. I heard these guys need to be fed every 2-3 days and i don’t want him to starve, how long can they last without food?


----------



## basin79 (Jun 1, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> I got a regal jumping spider male like a week ago so I thought I tried to feed him some baby Dubia roaches but he didn’t take them. Is it the dubias that’s problem? Or is it something else? Could someone help me please. I heard these guys need to be fed every 2-3 days and i don’t want him to starve, how long can they last without food?


If he's not already a mature male he'll be coming up to moult most probably. I found crickets the correct size work well though as they move more and that's what attracts jumpers.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 1, 2019)

What do mature males look like ? And pin head crickets will do correct? I tried giving him food but he was giving me a threat posture so I stopped.


----------



## basin79 (Jun 1, 2019)

This was my adult male. 







This was my adult female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 1, 2019)

Yea my male looks like that.


----------



## basin79 (Jun 1, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> Yea my male looks like that.


Apart from the palps males do have those green/blue chelicerae anyway. It's only MM that get the "boxing gloves". Have a look at the first few seconds of this video and see if your male has them.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 1, 2019)

From Comparing that one to mine, my jumping spider has smaller lil boxing gloves from what it seems and he’s doesn’t have any white on the side of his head.


----------



## basin79 (Jun 1, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> From Comparing that one to mine, my jumping spider has smaller lil boxing gloves from what it seems and he’s doesn’t have any white on the side of his head.


Well if he's actually got boxing gloves then he's mature. Can you post some clear pics?


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 1, 2019)

This is the clearest I could get it


----------



## basin79 (Jun 1, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> This is the clearest I could get it


Can't see the palps but the front legs do look like a mature males. MM aren't too interested in food. They want to breed.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 1, 2019)

So what should I do about feeding him?


----------



## basin79 (Jun 1, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> So what should I do about feeding him?


Just try him with a cricket every few days. Just make sure you spray the sides of the enclosure every few days too so he can drink. 

Did you catch the spider from outside?


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 1, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Just try him with a cricket every few days. Just make sure you spray the sides of the enclosure every few days too so he can drink.
> 
> Did you catch the spider from outside?


No I bought him.


----------



## basin79 (Jun 1, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> No I bought him.


I only asked as if they where native and you caught him I'd say release him. 

All you can do is offer food and supply water.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 1, 2019)

basin79 said:


> I only asked as if they where native and you caught him I'd say release him.
> 
> All you can do is offer food and supply water.


So how often do I need to feed him and mist him?


----------



## basin79 (Jun 1, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> So how often do I need to feed him and mist him?


Just mist one side or the corner half way up 1-2 a week. Not loads. Just a few sprays. 

With food you'll just have to see. MM aren't super interested in food but he'll eat.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 1, 2019)

Okay well I’ll try feeding him pin head crickets see if that works I’ll buy some tomorrow. But should I just drop the food in there or should I drop it on his web?


----------



## basin79 (Jun 1, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> Okay well I’ll try feeding him pin head crickets see if that works I’ll buy some tomorrow. But should I just drop the food in there or should I drop it on his web?


Pin heads will be miles too small. He'll want at least mediums. Just put the cricket in his enclosure.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 1, 2019)

Okay I’ll do that see if it works.


----------



## basin79 (Jun 1, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> Okay I’ll do that see if it works.


Skip to 40 seconds. This was when my male was young and small.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 1, 2019)

Mine is similar size like that. He was one of the smallest ones they had so I took him


----------



## basin79 (Jun 1, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> Mine is similar size like that. He was one of the smallest ones they had so I took him


Then he absolutely won't be mature then. He must be coming up to moult. 
Same lid same spider. Young compared (the waxworm video) to full grown.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 1, 2019)

So do mature have more white on them ?


----------



## basin79 (Jun 1, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> So do mature have more white on them ?


This male was a high white male.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 1, 2019)

Oh okay.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 2, 2019)

Just a quick question how do I know if he’s gonna molt because I notice he’s in his little home and he’s kinda webbing himself a little. Is that a sign there gonna molt or is it something else? It’s probably why he’s refusing food.


----------



## basin79 (Jun 3, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> Just a quick question how do I know if he’s gonna molt because I notice he’s in his little home and he’s kinda webbing himself a little. Is that a sign there gonna molt or is it something else? It’s probably why he’s refusing food.


If he's in his hammock it means he's not hungry. If he's in his hammock for a couple of days he's preparing to moult.


----------



## Jayvicularia (Jun 6, 2019)

basin79 said:


> This was my adult male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those pics are amazing. What kind of camera are you using?

I picked up my first jumper.. What species is this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 6, 2019)

Jayvicularia said:


> Those pics are amazing. What kind of camera are you using?


Cheers ears. 

Those pics where taken on my Nikon D5500.



Jayvicularia said:


> I picked up my first jumper.. What species is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Phidippus johnsoni although I'm not up on jumpers.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 6, 2019)

basin79 said:


> If he's in his hammock it means he's not hungry. If he's in his hammock for a couple of days he's preparing to moult.


How long does it usually take for them to molt? Sorry for asking so many questions It’s my first jumping spider and I don’t want him to starve. I tired feeding him baby crickets a few days ago yet he still didn’t take it.


----------



## basin79 (Jun 6, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> How long does it usually take for them to molt? Sorry for asking so many questions It’s my first jumping spider and I don’t want him to starve. I tired feeding him baby crickets a few days ago yet he still didn’t take it.


Not too long. Depending on age they'll disappear from 5-14 days or so. You'll know if a jumping spider is hungry as they'll be out walking around their enclosure.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 6, 2019)

Well sometimes he moves around his enclosure but i see him web majority of the time. He just backs away from food.


----------



## basin79 (Jun 6, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> Well sometimes he moves around his enclosure but i see him web majority of the time. He just backs away from food.


What live food have you tried? Mine never turned down a cricket, waxworm or *fly when hungry. 

*Captive bred and raised maggots that I hatched. NOT wild flies.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 6, 2019)

Baby crickets and baby Dubia roaches they’re a lot smaller than him he’s like an inch


----------



## basin79 (Jun 6, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> Baby crickets and baby Dubia roaches they’re a lot smaller than him he’s like an inch


If he's that big he sounds fully grown. Has he definitely not got the mature male boxing gloves (pedipalps). Also if he's that big the crickets will be too small maybe.


----------



## Jayvicularia (Jun 6, 2019)

Do jumpers need sunlight or is ok to keep thwm dimly lit with my yarantulas?


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 7, 2019)

Jayvicularia said:


> Do jumpers need sunlight or is ok to keep thwm dimly lit with my yarantulas?


Jumpers are diurnal, but you should keep the enclosure out of direct sunlight to avoid overheating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 7, 2019)

Jayvicularia said:


> Do jumpers need sunlight or is ok to keep thwm dimly lit with my yarantulas?


Jumpers are completely different to tarantulas. They hunt visually. So they do need a day/night cycle. They need to be able to see their prey. Just having their enclosure in a room with a window will do so long as you class it as a "light" room they'll be fine. Although as @Ungoliant typed don't put their enclosure say on a windowsill or direct sunlight.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 7, 2019)

Great news my jumping spider is finally eating I guess he wasn’t in pre molt he took a baby cricket and he’s eating right not finally. Got worried for a moment.

Reactions: Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 9, 2019)

Just wanna say thanks for all the help, my jumping spider is doing great. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jayvicularia (Jun 11, 2019)

My P. johnsoni has now completed cocooned itself in web. It was quite plump before doing so. Is this a sign of premolt? I it so webbed up it seems like feeding would be in vain


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes, leave it be.


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 16, 2019)

So just an update on the jumping spider he’s refusing food again idk why I tried feeding him a small melworm and he just backed away from it, so males just not like eating than females or something or am I doing something wrong again he’s too big for fruit flies as well. Do I just keep waiting and trying or do something else?


----------



## Jayvicularia (Jun 26, 2019)

Well my red- back jumper was walled off in a cocoon and i was told to leave it be...i did that for what seemed about two months until tonight. I carefully split the coccon with forceps enough to see in. Theres a slew of slings in there. I moved the fake plant that the cocoon was mounted to into a insect cup because i was afraid they would escape the airholes in their current set up. I dropped in a sprinkle of springtails and placed a half a mealworm on the egg sac. Does this sound about par with jumper sling care? Any better advice on feeding?


----------

